# Another Big river video



## SPACECOWBOY (Jul 15, 2013)

This one is edited only the skinny sections.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lLNU8qrKr0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 15, 2013)

=D> I hate going near those leaning trees. Our local state agency lake is surrounded with them and one falls nearly every time I fish there. Some are from bank under cutting and some from beavers. Sometimes a little too close for comfort. :shock:


----------

